# Problemi con Samba 3.0.14a-r2 [risolto]

## Raffo

Salve  :Smile: 

Ho dei problemi con Samba 3.0.14a-r2. Sono riuscito ad emergerlo senza problemi, e riesco a browsare bene i file del pc win collegato alla rete. Purtroppo però nn riesco ad entrare in una specifica cartella. Ho problemi solo con questa cartella, probabilmente perchè è l'unica molto grande (qualcosa come 20-30 GB)... quando cerco di entrare samba impazzisce: incomincia a succhiare paurosamente ram, il sistema inizia a swappare molto, rallenta, e mi segna un numero di dati incredibile inviati per la rete verso il mio pc. Tutto ciò nn avviene con samba 3.0.10 e vorrei proprio capire il perchè, nn posso tenere per sempre samba downgradato! 

Vi posto anche qualche log, potrebbe essere d'aiuto:

parte di log.smbd

```
[2005/08/25 00:38:44, 0] nmbd/nmbd_browsesync.c:find_domain_master_name_query_fail(353)

  find_domain_master_name_query_fail:

  Unable to find the Domain Master Browser name WORKGROUP<1b> for the workgroup WORKGROUP.

  Unable to sync browse lists in this workgroup.

[2005/08/25 00:43:00, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(56)

  Got SIGTERM: going down...

[2005/08/25 11:33:56, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(668)

  Netbios nameserver version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2004

[2005/08/25 11:33:56, 0] nmbd/asyncdns.c:start_async_dns(149)

  started asyncdns process 9830

[2005/08/25 12:05:07, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(56)

  Got SIGTERM: going down...

[2005/08/25 12:05:11, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(668)

  Netbios nameserver version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2004

[2005/08/25 12:05:11, 0] nmbd/asyncdns.c:start_async_dns(149)

  started asyncdns process 13456

[2005/08/25 12:10:26, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(56)

  Got SIGTERM: going down...

[2005/08/25 12:10:29, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(668)

  Netbios nameserver version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2004

[2005/08/25 12:10:29, 0] nmbd/asyncdns.c:start_async_dns(149)

  started asyncdns process 14390

[2005/08/25 12:15:16, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(56)

  Got SIGTERM: going down...

[2005/08/25 12:15:19, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(668)

  Netbios nameserver version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2004

[2005/08/25 12:15:19, 0] nmbd/asyncdns.c:start_async_dns(149)

  started asyncdns process 15273

[2005/08/25 12:15:51, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(56)

  Got SIGTERM: going down...

[2005/08/25 12:15:54, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(668)

  Netbios nameserver version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2004

[2005/08/25 12:15:54, 0] param/loadparm.c:map_parameter(2462)

  Unknown parameter encountered: "sendfile"

[2005/08/25 12:15:54, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parameter(3144)

  Ignoring unknown parameter "sendfile"

[2005/08/25 12:15:54, 0] nmbd/asyncdns.c:start_async_dns(149)

  started asyncdns process 16094

[2005/08/25 12:16:19, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(56)

  Got SIGTERM: going down...

[2005/08/25 12:16:23, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(668)

  Netbios nameserver version 3.0.14a started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2004

```

parte di log.acer-gabriel(pc win di cui parlavo)

```
[2005/08/25 12:06:23, 0] lib/util_sock.c:write_socket_data(430)

  write_socket_data: write failure. Error = Connection reset by peer

[2005/08/25 12:06:23, 0] lib/util_sock.c:write_socket(455)

  write_socket: Error writing 4 bytes to socket 27: ERRNO = Connection reset by peer

[2005/08/25 12:06:23, 0] lib/util_sock.c:send_smb(647)

  Error writing 4 bytes to client. -1. (Connection reset by peer)

```

Anticipatamente grazie!Last edited by Raffo on Fri Sep 02, 2005 10:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Raffo

up!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Non ho idea del motivo, ma iniziamo a fare un'anamnesi un po' dettagliata:

il paziente fornisca cortesemente l'output di :

```
emerge info

cat /etc/samba/smb.conf

testparm
```

inoltre, puoi specificare quanti files sono presenti sulla cartella? che permessi ha la cartella? Per caso usi ClamAV o altri AV sul server samba e/o sul client?

complimenti per il tempismo per l'up [24h + 2 min]  :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

posto tutto quello che mi hai chiesto, perdonami se nn l'ho fatto prima, ma ieri ho avuto una giornata decisamente movimentata....

emerge info:

```
Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.5-r1, 2.6.11.5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.11.5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.18-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /u

tdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-a

inux/gentoo http://mir.zyrianes.net/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"                  

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"  

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"       

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"          

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.it.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups curl eds emboss encode esd fam flac font-server foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif gnome gphoto

r gtk gtk2 imagemagick imlib ipv6 java jpeg junit kde ldap libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam p

 python qt quicktime readline samba sdl slang spell ssl svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis xine xml2 xmms xv zlib userland_GNU

elibc_glibc"                    

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS

```

cat /etc/samba/smb.conf  (creato con swat, ma corretto a mano)

```
# Samba config file created using SWAT

# from 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1)    

# Date: 2005/06/21 11:52:21     

                                

# Global parameters             

[global]                        

        server string = Samba Server %v

        interfaces = lo, eth0   

        bind interfaces only = Yes

        guest account = smbguest

        log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

        max log size = 50

        socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

        domain master = No

        wins support = Yes

        admin users = root

#       sendfile = no

[shared]

        comment = Shared Files For Local Area Network

        path = /home/raffo/sharing/

        valid users = gabriele, smbguest

        guest ok = Yes

```

testparm

```
Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf

Processing section "[shared]"

Loaded services file OK.

Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE

Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions

# Global parameters

[global]

        server string = Samba Server %v

        interfaces = lo, eth0

        bind interfaces only = Yes

        guest account = smbguest

        log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

        max log size = 50

        socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

        domain master = No

        wins support = Yes

        admin users = root

[shared]

        comment = Shared Files For Local Area Network

        path = /home/raffo/sharing/

        valid users = gabriele, smbguest

        guest ok = Yes

```

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## Apetrini

A proposito, ma in quetsa versione di samba c'è ancora la limitazione dei 2gb per file?

Sto tirando su un server con il demone samba e stavo valutando la versione, ma dopo aver letto il tuo post vedrò di controllare se è buggata.

----------

## Raffo

Io qualche dubbio su qualche bug ce l'ho... visto che la versione 3.0.10 funziona perfettamente... magari c'è una incompatibilità con il kernel attuale che uso (vanilla 2.6.11.5 ), ma ci credo poco  :Confused: 

----------

## maninthebox1

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> A proposito, ma in quetsa versione di samba c'è ancora la limitazione dei 2gb per file?
> 
> Sto tirando su un server con il demone samba e stavo valutando la versione, ma dopo aver letto il tuo post vedrò di controllare se è buggata.

 

La limitazione dei 2 Gb per file la superi usando filesystem CIFS invece di filesystem SMBFS.

Se dai una controllata nel kernel c'è questo tipo di file system da aggiungere e invece di montare con SMBFS monti con CIFS.

Se usi KDE  c'è anche un bel programmino che si chiama smb4k che può facilitarti molto le cose.

Ricorda che per montare con CIFS devi essere root.

----------

## Raffo

la 3.0.10 è stata tolta da portage!  :Crying or Very sad: 

ora devo assolutamente trovare una soluzione, nn posso stare senza samba  :Sad: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La limitazione dei 2 Gb per file la superi usando filesystem CIFS invece di filesystem SMBFS.
> 
> Se dai una controllata nel kernel c'è questo tipo di file system da aggiungere e invece di montare con SMBFS monti con CIFS.
> ...

 

Mi puoi spiegare meglio, non ho capito. Io ho un server senza X. Devo praticamente tirar su samba per accedere da Windows alla gentoo box, non accedere da gentoo a Windows!!

----------

## croot

non so se il file di configurazione è apposto, perchè se non sbaglio manca per esempio il workgroup e altro..

io prenderei il file di esempio di samba e decommenterei qualcosa.. magari da una versione all'altra è cambiata la sintassi.. il testparm non ti segnala tutti gli errori.

Giusto per esser sicuro che non centra la configurazione.

Ciao.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> la 3.0.10 è stata tolta da portage! 
> 
> ora devo assolutamente trovare una soluzione, nn posso stare senza samba 

 cerca e scarica il vecchio ebuild e mettilo in portage_overlay, così almeno avrai un samba funzionante e sarai operativo.

----------

## Raffo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> cerca e scarica il vecchio ebuild e mettilo in portage_overlay, così almeno avrai un samba funzionante e sarai operativo.

 

si si, lo so, il post stava a significare "se l'hanno tolto quello nuovo deve funzionare!"... ora devo vedere dove trovare il vecchio ebuild... mi affido a google  :Smile: 

----------

## Raffo

l'ebuild l'ho trovato, ma ci sono diverse patch da scaricare che nn riesco a trovare... ho ancora su la 3.0.14a e sto cercando di riemergere cambiando qualche USE nella speranza che qualcosa migliori... 

inoltre c'è una cosa stranissima: nn mi funziona più swat. lancio xinetd, poi swat e quando vado nel browser a dare http://127.0.0.1:901 mi dice "the document contains no data"  :Shocked: 

----------

## maninthebox1

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi puoi spiegare meglio, non ho capito. Io ho un server senza X. Devo praticamente tirar su samba per accedere da Windows alla gentoo box, non accedere da gentoo a Windows!!

 

Samba deve essere cmq su per poter accedere da windows alla gentoo box e viceversa da gentoo a windows. 

Se poi non riesci a trasferire file più grandi di 2Gb dipende dal file system.

Questa limitazione ce l'hai con FAT, FAT32 e smbfs. Se ce ne sono altri non so.  :Razz: 

Altra cosa....Non so se funziona da windows a gentoo, però se devi trasferire un file più grande di 2 Gb da gentoo a windows devi montare la partizione con file system CIFS e non smbfs. Io faccio sempre da gentoo a win quindi non saprei dirti se il contrario funziona....dovrei provare ma in questo periodo non ho tempo.

----------

## Raffo

per la serie "le provo tutte" ho provato a cambiare kernel... niente da fare nn c'entrava nulla...

----------

## Raffo

up, mi serve aiuto... magari anche a trovare tutti i file di samba 3.0.10...

----------

## Apetrini

Allora...

ho provato a condividere una cartella di 6 gb con tanti file piccoli...

a me va benissimo anche se metto le anteprime ai mp3 e alle foto nella visualizzazione di windows.

----------

## Raffo

grazie di aver fatto un test per me. il problema secondo me è che, essendo la cartella troppo grande, ci vorrebbe troppo tempo solo per listare i file... l'operazione però nn capisco perchè succhia una marea di ram e io sono costretto a terminarla per evitare di ritrovarmi con 100 MB swappati... nn capisco il perchè di questa lentezza e difficoltà nel leggere directory grandi o con un numero esagerato di file...

----------

## Apetrini

Probabilmente è un bug e il demone entra in loop.

 P.s. non è che hai qualcosa di strano nella tua configurazione/compilazione?

----------

## Raffo

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Probabilmente è un bug e il demone entra in loop.
> 
>  P.s. non è che hai qualcosa di strano nella tua configurazione/compilazione?

 

Magari c'è qualche use che devo aggiungere o togliere... per ora ho queste:

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.0.14a-r2  -acl +cups -doc -kerberos +ldap -libclamav +mysql -oav +pam -postgres +python -quotas +readline (-selinux) -winbind -xml +xml2 0 kB 

```

La configurazione è postata sopra e mi sembra ok...

----------

## Truzzone

Ti serve qualcosa?  :Wink: 

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/samba-3.0.14a-r2 [3.0.10] -acl -cups -doc -kerberos -ldap +libclamav +mysql +oav +pam -postgres +python -quotas +readline (-selinux) -winbind -xml +xml2 0 kB 
```

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

PS: Per fortuna devo ancora aggiornare  :Laughing: 

----------

## Raffo

Mio salvatore!!!  :Laughing: 

Mi servirebbero gli ebuild con tutte le patch... dovrebbe essere tutto in /usr/portage/net-fs/samba/samba-3.0.10 o qualcosa di simile...

----------

## Truzzone

Nooo  :Rolling Eyes: 

```
samba # ls

ChangeLog  files         samba-3.0.14a-r2.ebuild

Manifest   metadata.xml  samba-3.0.14a-r3.ebuild
```

Che fare?  :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Sad: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> Ricorda che per montare con CIFS devi essere root.

 

assolutamente falso, io monto CIFS anche da user normale  :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

siccome dici di avere parecchi files in quella dir, aggiungi queste opzioni nel GLOBAL:

```

       # performance

        large readwrite = yes

        read raw = yes

        getwd cache = yes

        unix extensions = yes

```

io le uso su un fileserver di produzione dove ho circa 40Gb di files di ogni genere e senza quelle opzioni mi va parecchio lento (anche perchÃ¨ nel mio caso ho ClamAV)

----------

## Truzzone

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> Mio salvatore!!! 
> 
> Mi servirebbero gli ebuild con tutte le patch... dovrebbe essere tutto in /usr/portage/net-fs/samba/samba-3.0.10 o qualcosa di simile...

 

http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/net-fs/samba/  :Laughing: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## Raffo

@DarkAngel76: aggiunte quelle opzioni, nn è cambiato nulla...

@Truzzone: l'ebuild già l'avevo, il problema sono le varie patch che samba3.0.10 richiede... me le devo cercare per bene...

----------

## Truzzone

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/net-fs/samba/ 
> 
> Ciao by Truzzone 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Raffo

@Truzzone: ma dove le vedi le patch? io ho fatto il digest, ma se lo provo ad emergere mi dice giustamente 

```
 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 * 

 *   /usr/local/portage/net-fs/samba/files/samba-3.0.x-python-setup.patch

 *   ( samba-3.0.x-python-setup.patch )

!!! ERROR: net-fs/samba-3.0.10 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 217, Exitcode 0

!!! Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

```

----------

## Truzzone

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> @Truzzone: ma dove le vedi le patch? io ho fatto il digest, ma se lo provo ad emergere mi dice giustamente 
> 
> ....

 

Guarda bene  :Wink: 

Basta cercare, le patch sono nella cartella files  :Smile: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

nel caso volessi provare a guardare avanti anzichè indietro, ti consiglio caldamente di leggerti questo attentamente: http://it.samba.org/samba/history/samba-3.0.20.html

----------

## Apetrini

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> nel caso volessi provare a guardare avanti anzichè indietro, ti consiglio caldamente di leggerti questo attentamente: http://it.samba.org/samba/history/samba-3.0.20.html

 

Anche secondo me è la cosa migliore. In questa versione hanno fixato un sacco di Bug (a quanto pare) !!

P.s. è da un po' che è fuori, spero la mettano presto nel portage...

----------

## Raffo

@Truzzone: hai ragione, grazie  :Smile: 

@.:deadhead:. : probabile che mi ci faccio un giro con samba-3.0.20, mi scoccia proprio downgradare alla 3.0.10...

----------

## Raffo

emerso samba-3.0.20-r1 e ora tutto funziona benissimo  :Smile: 

grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!!  :Smile: 

----------

